
Oklahoma legislature will fix sodomy law, lawmaker says - aioprisan
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/29/us/oklahoma-sodomy-laws-inebriation/index.html
======
dang
The submitted title was "Court: Oral sex not rape if victim is drunk or
unconscious". That breaks the HN guidelines about titles, which ask you to use
the article's own title unless it is misleading or linkbait. Rewriting the
title to make it more misleading and/or linkbait is exactly the opposite of
what we want here, so please don't do that.

